# Contador de 12bits con el 4040. Duda de cuando termina de contar.



## Lloyder (Nov 23, 2008)

Buenas, tengo un contador de 12 bits (4040) y lo hago contar hasta el final. (el número 4095) Cuando llega al final necesito reunificar el número de 12bits (111111111111). Solo quiero esta combinación. Lo que implica crear un sistema de puertas lógicas complejo y numeroso en integrados. 

Mi pregunta seria si cuando termina de contar existiera otro tipo de configuación especial o integrado al que pudiera meter todas las 12 salidas para que cuando terminara de contar, o descontar y se pusieran a 1 pudiera reunificarlo todo o lo que es lo mismo, poner una pata a 1.l
Espero haberme explicado bien.
Gracias por el foro!

saludos
oriol.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Añades otro biestable o un 4040 y ya tienes un indicador de desbordamiento.
Recuerda que este bicho no sabe contar hacia atras.


----------



## Lloyder (Nov 24, 2008)

buenas, que ponga otro 4040, le enchufo las 12 patas del primero al segundo? No entiendo lo de "indicador de desbordamiento".
Gracias!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 24, 2008)

e l 4040 por lo que vi en la datasheet no tiene pata de desborde.

por que le falta...por que no tiene .......la patita de atras ...  

que llamas "reunificar" ?
que se quede congelado ahi ? 
que al llegar a ese valor se quede ahi ? con todo 11111111111 ?

si eso es lo que quieres necesitas una pata de "antes del desborde" .


----------



## Lloyder (Nov 26, 2008)

Seria lo suyo si...
Al fina he optado por hacer otro sistema ya que reunir 12 bits es muy complicado usando puertas lógicas. de todas formas gracias.

un saludo!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 26, 2008)

es una papa ............ repapa, a pesar de que ese Ci casi no tiene ent /sal adicionales para hacer cosas........
a ver si se lo toman como un juego de acertijo....repapa y no hace falta ningun Ci adicional .

ja  ! la saque ..........   , es un dia que el calor aflojo


----------



## otto (Jun 28, 2009)

lloyder, arreglastes esa cuestion ya?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 28, 2009)

con otro 4040 o con una compuerta detectas eso y congelas al 4040 .
listo.
lo congelas con la entrada de habilitacion.


----------



## asherar (Jun 28, 2009)

El 4040 NO tiene entrada de habilitación. 

Mejor hacele un integrador analógico y comparalo con un valor fijo ajustado 
para que desborde cuando llega a 4095. 
Y luego le bloqueas el CLK con un diodo y una R

Algo así como en la figura






Ya la otra es programar un PIC 16F84 con todas las patas como entrada menos una. 
Las entradas reciben los bits del contador. Cuanto todos están en 1 la salida debe 
bloquear al clk del contador.


----------



## asherar (Jun 28, 2009)

Hay otra mucho más fácil ... te doy una pista  ? 

Acordate de la logica DTL


Saludos!


----------

